
Daimler abandons Iran expansion plans as sanctions bite - Tomte
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-nuclear-daimler/daimler-abandons-iran-expansion-plans-as-sanctions-bite-idUSKBN1KS0N8
======
Tomte
Unfortunately, Europe doesn't have enough leverage to force European companies
to comply with European laws that forbid fopllowing U.S. sanctions on Iran.

We need to get stronger and we need to not depend on America anymore, aiming
for a relationship between equals.

